# Pet Zoom Nail Groom



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I stumbled onto this website Pet Zoom Nail Groom - I've never heard of this one before.

Do you think it would work better? I have the pedipaws and it's just so big and bulky - I think having the hole in the top might make it easier. It says you dont' have to rotate it either. 

Has anyone tried this one?

Linda


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I haven't seen or heard of that one before, but it sounds like a great idea. I'd try it if it has a money-back guarantee. I work at a doggy daycare/pet hotel as a part-time bather (like 6 hrs per week), and I use a dremmel tool to trim the dogs' nails, but I have found it to be very hard to round the nails.

Will you please order it and try it for us???  I'm going to look up some reviews on it if there are any yet. Like I said, it sounds WONDERFUL!*


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 1 2008, 01:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662128


> *<span style="color:#483d8b">I haven't seen or heard of that one before, but it sounds like a great idea. I'd try it if it has a money-back guarantee. I work at a doggy daycare/pet hotel as a part-time bather (like 6 hrs per week), and I use a dremmel tool to trim the dogs' nails, but I have found it to be very hard to round the nails.
> 
> Will you please order it and try it for us???  I'm going to look up some reviews on it if there are any yet. Like I said, it sounds WONDERFUL!</span>*[/B]



I'm in one of those moods today, so I already ordered it. lol Will let you know how it works and hubby's reaction when it arrives.

:smrofl: Hey, he's the one who said I need to start grooming them myself so I need grooming supplies! :smrofl: 

Linda


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Nov 1 2008, 11:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662135


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 1 2008, 01:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662128


<div class='quotemain'>*YAY!!! :yahoo: I'm in one of those moods, too, but I'm trying to find the right presents for London's 1st birthday on Dec. 20th! I can't wait to hear from you on how it works -- it really looks like a great idea, so I hope it works well and is safe enough for Malts!*


----------



## arsyn (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm not sure. 

One time I tried using my rotary nail file, but Libby's long hair got caught and in less than a millisecond, some fur twisted into a terrible mat between her toes. In the video I looked for a pet with longer fur and they didn't use any in the video.

For this reason alone, I am skeptical of products such as this. 

btw, my puppie's coat is relatively short, and I clip the fur between her toes regularly, but the file still caught some fur. 

I also worry about the 'safety' guard, because if her fur were to get caught in it, it might be even more difficult to untangle her.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh wow I can't wait to hear a review about that. It sounds like a perfected version of the the peticure and pedipaws.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Any updates? Has it arrived yet?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I haven't used the Pet Zoom Nail Groom, but I borrowed my mother-in-law's Peticure Petite last weekend (I still have it) and wanted to tell everyone how it worked...

Overall, I think it's "satisfactory". It doesn't have a LOT of power, so it really would take forever to grind the nails down very far at all. If you keep up with it and do it once per week, it would work wonderfully.

It's extremely hard to get the dewclaws (London has 2 in the front...no reason to remove them really), since you have to stick the nail through the little hole in the guard. If they stay still, it wouldn't be too bad.

It IS very, very, quiet! I'm used to hearing a real dremmel tool, and this one is a soft buzzing sound. Also, you can't get their long hair caught in it easily -- I think you'd actually have to TRY to get it caught for it to do so.

I'll probably buy a Peticure Petite for London just because it's quiet and will do a good job of taking small bits of nail off at a time. London's nails were pretty long (I had gone too long in between clippings), so I only took a little off when I used it so she wouldn't hate me forever.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

not sure :shocked: lost me 5 posts ago .... :wub:


----------



## chevy's mom (Nov 29, 2008)

any other updates on this product? just saw it on tv and am slightly hypnotized by it . . . 

i wonder how that free bonus, pet zoom comb and cut, works as well on maltese hair/fur. i love chevy's puppy cut and i'd love to just be able to maintain that look for him at home.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Wish I could give you a review, but it hasn't arrived yet!!! They haven't charged my card either though. It said it could take 6 to 8 weeks - so if it doesn't arrive soon I'm going to call them. I was hoping to have it by Christmas. 

I need to bathe the girls tonight!!! I can't believe I didn't do it yesterday or earlier today, but had shopping to do. I still have presents to wrap and hubby's trying to get me to cook dinner. I told him - I'm cooking tomorrow, not tonight. lol Didn't go over too well, oh well.

Linda


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Dec 24 2008, 05:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692950


> Wish I could give you a review, but it hasn't arrived yet!!! They haven't charged my card either though. It said it could take 6 to 8 weeks - so if it doesn't arrive soon I'm going to call them. I was hoping to have it by Christmas.
> 
> I need to bathe the girls tonight!!! I can't believe I didn't do it yesterday or earlier today, but had shopping to do. I still have presents to wrap and hubby's trying to get me to cook dinner. I told him - I'm cooking tomorrow, not tonight. lol Didn't go over too well, oh well.
> 
> Linda[/B]


Thanks for the update on it not having arrived yet -- I hope you receive it soon, and I hope you just love it!


----------



## chevy's mom (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks for the update~

i'll wait patiently to hear what you think (when you get it).


----------



## tiffany'smom (Apr 5, 2008)

My daughter works at Walgreens and most people that buy the "petipaws" return it....


----------



## Sue M. Sterrett (Jun 23, 2011)

*pets*

Hello there!

I'm a neophyte on being a pet owner. I just wanted to ask some suggestions about it. Hopefully I could have some later on.

Cat Diet


----------

